# The Plueric Chronicles, RE-WRITE



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I need to make this story better, but for some reason its not letting me edit my post, so here it be:

Prolouge:
In the year 43,351 a regiment of low-lives, scum, and fuck-ups are being deployed to The plueric system. Aboard the starship: "Swift Retribution" these men are being carried to the fray, the squad that we are focusing on in this particular story is; Alpha Squad of Company 12 know mainly as "The Aces Always in the Hole" This is their story:

We see the squad aboard the ship, inside one of its many metalic corridors is the barracks, chatting about various things. Bryce (the specialist) is playing cards with Rich (the Demoman) Vlad (the Veteran) is sitting in the room adjacent to theirs, trying to ignore Xavier (the Pyro) and his constant nattering about how them getting transferred was Vlad's fault for leading them to that building in the first place. Davis (the New Kid) is sitting in his bunk, thinking about something the squad dosent know about, its not on his file, not on his record, not even mentioned anywhere, and for good reason.


End Prolouge


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

nice start the next chapters should be interesting. keep going.


----------

